# خلاصة خبرتي في تكييف المباني



## فريد سعيد نماس (25 يوليو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اولا : اعرف بنفسي فريد سعيد نماس
المؤهلات: ثانوية صناعية تكييف وتبريد
دبلوم هندسه تكييف وتبريد وتدفئه مركزية وانظمة صحية
بكالوريس هندسة نظم تبريد وتكييف هواء( غير مستكمل )
الخبرات : 9 سنوات مدرب تكييف وتبريد وزارة التربية والتعليم الاردنية
حتى الان في مقاولات التكييف في شركة كبرى في دبي
المشاريع التي عملت بها : international citydubai






 falcon city dubai





طبعا بعد هذه المقدمة التي اطلت عليكم فيها اعطيكم خلاصة خبرتي 
وجدت ان اقسم الموضوع الى حلقات حنى نستفيد جميعا

كما اسلفت امضيت تسع سنوات من حياتي العملية في التدريب ولم ادخل عالم المقاولات الا مؤخرا
فوجدت نفسي امي عندما بدات عملي كمهندس موقع 
وتطلب مني الامر برمجة نفسي من جديد حيث انه يوجد فرق كبير بين التدريب والمقاولات 
بالتالي وجب علي ان اعد نفسي لمواجهة عملي الجديد فبدات ابحث عما هو مطلوب مني حتى اصبح مهندس موقع فعال فبدات :
اولا: تعلم برنامج الاتوكاد وسرعه استخدامه في اعداد المخططات التنفيذية 
ثانيا : ادارة العمل ( مواد , عمال , الوقت )
ثالثا : برامج هندسية في (الدكت , الجرل ديفيوزر ) وسوف اعطيكم اياها
رابعا : اجهزة التكييف ( الوكلاء ) حيث من المهم جدا الحصول على قاعدة بينات للوكلاء


يتبع 


​


----------



## فريد سعيد نماس (25 يوليو 2009)

استكمالا للموضوع:
البداية
عند بداية اي مشروع تحصل على مخططات المشروع وجدول الاحمال ومواصفات المواد والاجهزة جميعا من المهندس الاستشاري او المكتب الاستشاري فتبداء انت بدراسة سريعة على الواقع داخل الفيلا او البرج او المشروع من حيث مكان تركيب ونوع وحدات التكييف الداخلية ومسار الدكت ونوعية السقف ونوع ومكان فتحات توزيع الهواء واماكن وجود منظمات التحكم بكمية الهواء ايضا نوع السقف المستعار له اهمية كبيرة .
طبعا كما وعدتكم سوف اشر كل نقطة بشكل مفصل .
نكمل بعد الدراسة السريعة ( اود ان اوضح انه هذا الكلام لا يعني ان المهندس الاستشاري يوجد لديه اخطاء لكن الواقع يفرض نفسه احيانا )
اذا كان هناك تعديل او اي امر اخر فيما سبق بامكانك مناقشة ذلك مع المهندس الاستشاري واعداد مخطط تنفيذي جديد معدل للعمل وبالتالي الاتفاق مع المهندس الاستشاري واحيانا لاتكون هنالك ضرورة للتعديل .
بعد ذلك تقوم بتجهيز ما يلي :
1. جدول زمني مع المقاول الرئيسي والاطلاع على جدوله الزمني
2. تجهيز وحساب المواد بعد الاطلاع عليها من المهندس الاستشاري مثلا نوعية الماكينات ونوع الدكت وسماكته وعزله نوع الجرلات والدفيوزرات ................
3. تجهيز الادوات والعدد
4. العمال والفنيين وتقسيم المجموعات ضمن الجدول الزمني الذي وضعته
5. خطة طوارئ ( هي غير ضرورية ) وسوف اتكلم عنها لاحقا

بداية العمل :

اولا : من جدول الاحمال وجدول المواصفات تحدد نوع الاجهزة مع وكيل الاجهزة المحلي وتقوم بشراء الاجهزة وتعدها للتركيب مع ملحقاتها وسوف اتكلم لاحقا عن لواحق الاجهزة الداخلية والخارجية 
ثانية : من كميه تدفق الهواء تحدد بواسطة احد البرامج اقطار الدكت وتسطيع افراغه على مخطط لترسله الى احد مصانع الدكت لتجهيزه طبعا بعد الرجوع الى جدول المواصفات كذلك تجهيز لواحق التركيب وسوف اذكرها لاحقا
ثالثا : تحديد نوع الجرل او الدفيوزر وابعدهما من خلال احد البرامج وكمياتهم طبعا مع الرجوع الى جدول المواصفات
يتبع.....


----------



## عمر ضياء حسن على (25 يوليو 2009)

بداية منظمة جدا يابشمهندس 
وان شاء الله نستفاد من خبرتك الكثير


----------



## احمد اللول2010 (25 يوليو 2009)

بداية ممتاز جدا يابشمهندس وننتظر المزيد 
ولاكن فى نقطة أحب ان توضحها لينا مكتب المقاولات هو المسؤل عن تنفيذ اللوحات القادمة من المكتب الاستشارى وهل المكتب الاستشارى لايوضح مقاسات الدكتات ولا أنواع الدفيوسرات


----------



## magdygamal_8 (26 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك وسوف يكون موضوع ممتاز للمهندسين الذين يعملون في مجال المقاولات وخاصة حديثي التخرج


----------



## فريد سعيد نماس (26 يوليو 2009)

استكمال الموضوع
اولا : انا سعيد جدا بتفاعل الاخوة الزملاء
ثانيا الاخ الزميل الذي سئل عند المخططات
المكتب الاستشاري يضع لك مخططات في الغالب توضيحية والباقي عليك فمثلا يحدد لك من خلال جدول ومخطط كميه الهواء اللازم للغرف و الاحمال واتجاه الدكت واماكن فتحات توزيع الهواء
فتقوم انت من خلال برنامج ductsizer بنحديد ابعاد الدكت اما ابعاد فتحات توزيع الهواء فترجع الى كتالوجات الشركات المحلية او برامج مثل BETA Performance Data لتحدد ابعاد الفتحات اما ماكينات التكيف INDOOR UNIT سواء اكانت من نوع DUCTED او DECORATIVE او PACKAGE تكون محددة في جدول الاحمال وبكل سهول تتصل باحد الوكلاء المحليين وحسب ما هو موصى اي ماركة وترسل له جدول الاحمال لتحدد قدرات ونوعية الماكينات لانه مطلوب منك معرفة ال ELECTRICAL DATA للماكينات لانه زميك المهندس الكهربائي الذي يعد ال shop drawing يحتاج الى معرفه ذلك


----------



## فريد سعيد نماس (26 يوليو 2009)

استكمال:
كما اسلفت سابقا تقوم بوضع لمساتك وحساباتك ولكن انصح كل مهندس بالاحتفاظ بهذه البرامج قبل ان اكمل طبعا هي موجودة في منتدانا الغالي والذي احبه والذي له اكبر الفضل بعد الله العظيم :
1. ductsizer
2. BETA Performance Data
3 .SIahuCalc3
4 .Unit Converter Pro
من خلال معرف cfm لكل ما هو خارج من كل ماكينة تكييف تسطيع تحديد ابعاد الدكت افتح برنامج ductsizer اكتب في مكان flow rate كميه الهواء طبعا لازم تراعي الوحدة المستخدمة اما ب cfm او L\S ضع قيمة HEAD LOSS 0.05 اذا كنت تستعمل وحدات بريطانية او 0.408 اذا كنت تستعمل وحدات عالمية بعد ذلك يظهر لك القطر المكافئ في مربع ال EQUIVALENT DIAMETER يبقى المربعين في ال DUCT SIZE فارغين بانتظار ان تظع في المربع الاول القيمة الاولى وهي عرض الدكت مثلا انا اضع في نظام الفلل 8 انش في المربع الاول فتلقائيا تظهر نتيجة ارتفاع الدكت وتكرر العملية حسب التفريعات وهكذا ...................
اذا كان المشروع فيلا او برج او مول او اي شيئ اكمل بنفس الطريقة .
ناتي الى تفريغ مخطط الدكت الى قطع لترسلها الى مصنع الدكتات من خلال معرفتك بمقياس الرسم فصل شبكة الدكت الى قطع وارسمها على ورقه خارجية موضحا ابعادها قطعه قطعة لاتخاف من الزيادة او النقصان لانه هنالك قطعة تحل لك جميع هذه المشاكل وهي موجودة بين مخلرج الهواء للماكينه وشبكة الدكت تعرف باسم ال MOTHE CONNECTION بعد ان تركب الماكينه في مكانها وتركب شبكة الدكت يقوم الفني بقياس هذه القطعه وتفصيلها ليكمل عملية الربط
مع مراعاة تركيب ال DUCT CONNECTION بينهما ايضا







يتبع


----------



## فريد سعيد نماس (26 يوليو 2009)

استكمال :
طبعا لازم ان تراعي من خلا جدول المواصفات نوع المادة المصنوع منها الدكت اما صاج ( حديد مغلفن ) ويجب عليك معرفة Gauge المخصص له او نوع اخر هو PRE INSULATED







او النوع الاخر


----------



## zanitty (26 يوليو 2009)

واضح يا باشمهندس اننا هنستمتع معاك
توكل على الله


----------



## احمد اللول2010 (27 يوليو 2009)

جزالك الله كل خير على المجهود الرائع دة وننتظر المزيد من معلوماتك القيمة
ملحوظة: مامعنى كلمة *Gauge حضرتك تقصد بيها الطول * العرض ولا الكلمة دى تهدف الى معنى تانى 
أرجو التوضيح
*


----------



## فريد سعيد نماس (27 يوليو 2009)

استكمال :
معنى كلمة Gauge عيار او سمك الصاج المغلفن يعني خذ هذا المثال
اذهب الى هذا الرابط 
http://spiralmfg.com/spiral_low_pressure/rectangular_duct.htm

حيث ان هناك علاقة بين ابعاد الدكت وعيار الصاج او سماكته لاعتبارات متانه الدكت.

الان ناتي الى تفاصيل تركيب ال INDOOR UNIT






طبعا بعد تحديد موديل الماكينات اعد مراجعة اماكن تركيبها حسب المخططات وبعد توفير العدد اللازمة يقوم الفني بمساعدة مجموعة من العمال بعمل علامات لتركيب براغي تثبيت الماكينه حيث يتم الحفر بمثقب جيد حيث يجب مراعاه ما يلي :
1. ان يكون الثقب مستقيم 
2. اذا كان السقف ربس( بلوك مفرغ ) وجب تركيب زوايا من الحديد المتين وتركيبه في بلاطة السقف
وتركيب الماكينه على زاوية الحديد حسب المخطط
3. ان يكون البرغي المثبت من نوعية جيدة او من خلال جدول المواصفات مع مراعاة تركيب ماص اهتزاز 

ملاحظة مهمة : تاكد من مخططات السقف المستعار لان هناك فتحة لخدمة الماكنه في الغالب تكون متوافقة لكن يجب التاكد ايضا فاتني ان اقول في البداية ان تتاكد من السليفات الخاصة بكل ماكينه ( التي تمر من خلالها انابيب النحاس القادمة من الوحدة الخارجية )وتكون في السقف
ايضا راعي المسافة بين الفلتر والحائط يجب ان تكون على الاقل 50 سم لانه اذا كانت قريب او ملاصقة للحائط فان المبخر سوف يتراكم عليه الثلج مستقبلا ويضعف قدرة الماكينه لقلة كميه الهواء المار عبره .
نكمل :
ترفع الماكينه وتركب جيدا مع المراعاة عدم خدشها او سقوطها اثناء الرفع بالاضافة الى تركيب قطعة الفلاكسبل او ماصة الاهتزاز وهي تكون بشكل رول ويقوم الفني بحساب محيط مخرج الهواء للماكينه وتثبيته عليها 

في هذه الصورة موضح ذلك 






طبعا هناك مواصفات لتركيب الوحدة الداخلية ذكرت اعلاه بعض منها واضيف :
بالنسبة الى ميلان الماكينه علشان خط تصريف المياه DRAIN حيث يجب ان يكون الميلان باتجاه خط التصريف
ايضا تاكد من ان فلتر الهواء مركب بشكل حر ومظبوط لامرين:
الاول سهولة فكه وتنظيفه
الثاني عدم تسرب الهواء الملوث من حوله مما يترتب عليه انه مع مرور الوقت تمتلئ زعانف المبخر بالغبار بالتالي فتضعف ايضا قدرة الماكينه الداخلية ويكون من الصعب تنظيفها 

بعد كل الاجرائات السابقة في تحظير وتركيب الماكينه الداخلية تكون قد انجزت عمل مميز مما يسهل عليك فيما بعد لانه العمل المميز يدل على قدرة صاحبه الفنية
ناتي الان الى تركيب الدكتات
يتبع.......


----------



## السياب احمد (27 يوليو 2009)

عفارم يا مهندس الى الامام


----------



## Badran Mohammed (27 يوليو 2009)

Good Speech From Good Engineer Thank you


----------



## فريد سعيد نماس (27 يوليو 2009)

الان مع تركيب الدكت 
بدايه حمل هذا الكتيب الصغير والرائع
من هنا

طبعا في البداية انت حددت القطر المكافئ للدكت الخارج من كل ماكنه داخلية وتتبعت تفرعاته واكيد حسبت القطرالمكافئ وطلعت ابعاد الدكت والتفريعات.
بعد ذلك قمت بتقسيم الدكت على ورقة خارجية وجزاته بااليد الحرة ووضعت ابعاده عليه وكذلك طول كل قطعه وبعدين كتبت ملاحظة لمصنع الدكت عن عيار الدكت يعني سماكة ونوع الصاج وبعدين ارسلتها الى المصنع وعلى ضوء ذلك المصنع رح يوردلك الدكتات حسب ما طلبت الان التركيب:
طبعا لازم الكت ازا كان من الصاج المغلفن لازم ينعزل باحد انواع العزل :
اما الطريقة الكلاسيكية ( غراء ثم صوف صخري ثم قماش ثم طبقة من مادة احنا بنسميها فوستر)
او عزل مطاطي بكون على شكل الواح 
اما ازا كان الكت المطلوب pre insulated طبعا مش بحاجة لعزل
والامر يعود حسب ماهو طالب الاستشاري
خلينا في الاول الصاج والعزل الكلاسيكي
طبعا مع الخبرة انت سوف تسطيع ان تقدر الكميات من المواد العازلة ونوعياتها
مثلا كم درم غراء او كم لفة قماش او كم درم فوستر 
ازا كان مشروعك فيلا او مجموعه فلل بمجرد وصول الدكت من المصنع وزعه داخل الفلل طبعا انت معك جدول وفيه حاجة كل فيلا







ابدا بتجميع الوصلات والبوكسات التي في اتجاه واحد ثم اعزلها بعد ذلك او اثناء ذلك يحدد الفني اماكن ثقب براغي التعليق للدكتات ويقوم عامل بعمل ثقوب في السقف ويقوم عامل اخر بتركيب البراغي وايضا يقوم عامل اخر بتقطيع زوايا من الحديد وثقبها لتحمل الدكت بعد تركيبه
تثبت البراغي مع الزوايا ثم يرفع الدكت ويتم جمع اجزاء الدكت مع الاجزاء الاخرى ويتم عزلها ايضا بنفس الطريقة
هكذا تكون قد اكملت جمع شبكة الدكت كاملة لكن هنالك مجموعه من الملاحظات المهمة :
اذا كان هنا ما يعرف بال fire damper يجب عليك ان تركبه في المكان الصحيح حتى لا يتعارض مع فتحة الخدمة في السقف المستعار ايضا يجب ان يكون حسب جدول المواصفات للاستشاري
وهذه صورة لمن لا يعرفه 






ووظيفته قطع السنه اللهب في حالة الحريق لعدم انتقال النار عبر الدكت ويتم اصلاحة عن طريق تغيير السلك المصنوع من الرصاص بداخلة
ايضا يجب تركيب منظمات خروج الهواء حسب ما هي موضوعة على المخطط بدقة( vcd) 






ووظيفته معايرة كميه الهواء في شبكة الدكت

ايضا من الملاحظات اذا كان مخرج الهواء جرل حاول ان تجعل رقبة مخرج الدكت للجرل تماما مع فتحة المخرج في الحائط لا تجعل فراغ نهائيا لسببين:
لانه من الممكن ان تتكاثف المياه وتضر بطلاء الحائط او تضر بالجبسين في حال كان هناك جبسون بالكت 
ايضا اضعاف وتسرب الهواء مما يسبب عدم توازن في عملية المعايرة 
الان ربط شبكة الدكت مع الماكينة الداخلية 
طبعا تكون هناك مسافة امان طولها مهما اخطات لا يتجاوز 1 م الهدف منها تحويل مخرج الماكينة المستطيل الى ابعاد شبكة الدكت مهما كانت ابعاده نسميها نحن mouth conition

بعد ان يقوم الفني بتفصيلها او طلبها من المصنع يقوم بتركيبها وعزلها طبعا من الظروري جدا وصلها من طرف الماكينه ب وصلة ماصة الاهتزازات ايضا عزلها من الدخل بمادة تشبه الصوف الصخري لكن لونها اسود ومبطنه بقماش خاص لتخفيف ضوضاء مراوح الدفع في الماكينه الداخلية وتسمى هذه المادة linear duct





يتبع


----------



## magdygamal_8 (27 يوليو 2009)

الموضوع ممتاز جدا وأتمنى من المهندس فريد بعد الإنتهاء من الموضوع بالكامل أن يضعه في ملف حتى يتسنى للجميع تحميله والإحتفاظ به حتى يكون مرجع لمهندسين تركيبات التكييف
وبارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## فريد سعيد نماس (27 يوليو 2009)

الاخوة الاعزاء كل الفخر والاعتزاز بكم 
استطيع ان انتهي من موضوعي في زمن قياسي لكن اعذروني بروح من الشغل تعبان جدا خاصة هذه الايام الجو حار جدا وعندما اجلس امام الكمبيوتر عندما اعود للبيت لا استطيع ان اكمل ساعة واحدة 
فالمعذرة ان اطلت عليكم 
شكرا لكل المشاركات واعتز بها وانا تحت طلبكم واي سؤال واي انتقاد مرحب به


----------



## Hatman (27 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله في جهودك و جزاك الله خير الجزاء - موضوع شيق من (مهندس) مكافح و مجتهد و معطاء . و فقك الله و الجميع لكل خير.


----------



## علي السوداني (28 يوليو 2009)

*ملايين التشكرات يا باشمهندس .. حقيقي أنا من دخلت البوست وما قدرت أطلع منو .. وأخذت كم هائل من الملاحظات هتكون زادي في مشواري كمهندس تبريد وتكييف مبتدئ ..
*ربنا يجازيك عننا كل خير ..
*بس عايز أسأل عن المعلومة إللي ذكرتها في آخر مشاركاتك (طبعا تكون هناك مسافة امان طولها مهما اخطات لا يتجاوز 1 م ) .. مسافة الآمان المذكورة سلفاً وين بالضبط بتكون .. بين الماكينة والدكت .. ولا بين الماكينة والسقف ؟؟ ولا حاجة تانية !!! ..
*أيضاً أستفسر عن ماهي فتحات توزيع الهواء؟ .. وعلاقتها بأبعاد الدكت؟ .. وإذا كان عندك نسخة لبرنامج BETA Performance Data لأنها غير متوفرة في المنتدى مع إمكانية شرح كيفيّة إستعماله كما تفضلت في برنامج ductsizer؟ ..
*وأيضا بخصوص ال mothe connection .. هل هي محددة بأبعاد معينة؟ .. وكيف تؤخذ هذه الأبعاد من الماكينة؟ ..
*إحترامي وتقديري ..​


----------



## فريد سعيد نماس (28 يوليو 2009)

استكمال :
ناتي الى مرحلة تركيب الوحدات الخارجية 
قبل ذلك اود ان اذكر بان انابيب النحاس التي سوف تنقل وسيط التبريد مابين الوحدة الداخلية والخارجية تركب على النحو التالي 
اولا تحديد اقطارها يتم من خلال كتلوجات المزود ( الشركة المزودة )
ثانيا عزلها جيدا
ثالثا تركب من خلال سليفات وتمرر من خلالة ازا كان هناك سقف او من خلال مناور الفيلا او المبنى 
تركيب كلادنغ يعني صفائح من الالمنيوم لحمايتها من العوامل الجوية او الفيزيائية
ايضا تركب حمالات لتدعيمها وتثبيتها حوالي كل 1 - 1.5 م
اما على سطح المبنى اذا كانت هناك مسافة بين الوحدة الخارجية والمنور او مدخل انابيب النحاس يجب تركيبها عبر ما يعرف cable tray ايضا لحمايتها







الصورة التالية هي معبرة لكن مش دقيقة 
















طبعا دائما اكرر التزم الى اقصى حد من جدول المواصفات وراعي دائما انك مهندس تنفيذي فيجب عليك ان يكون عملك هندسي مميز ( الانحنائات , اللحام , اي توابع اخر عند عمليات تركيب انابيب النحاس)

يتبع


----------



## م/عادل حسن (28 يوليو 2009)

باين عليه موضوع ديناميكى
وهنستفيد منك ياباشمهندس
توكل على الله


----------



## م/عادل حسن (28 يوليو 2009)

بس ياريت ويكون دا كرم منك انك تعمل ملف pdf للمشاركات اللى تبعك


----------



## knk86 (13 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم .. 
أنا مهندس ميكانيك لم أتخرج من الكلية بعد لكنني بدأت أتدرب في شركة كبيرة من شركات تكييف الهواء.. أريد أن أشكرك حضرة المهندس على ما سبق في هذا الموضوع و أرجو أن يكتمل الفضل بإتمام المتبقي ..شكرا ثانية


----------



## mech_mohamed (13 أغسطس 2009)

ماشاء الله جهد فوق الرائع منك يا باشمهندس
انا مهندس اشتغلت فى مجال التصميم حديثا و لقد استفدت بشدة من هذا الموضع
نرجو منكان تكمل الموضوع و ان تضع نسخة برنامج beat performance


----------



## فريد سعيد نماس (13 أغسطس 2009)

باذن الله سوف اكمل الموضوع
واعتذر عن التاخير


----------



## احمد اللول2010 (13 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير يابشمهندس على المجهود الكبير دة 
وننتظر من حضرتك المزيد من المعلومات المفيدة 
جزاك الله كل خير وجعلة الله لك فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## فريد سعيد نماس (14 أغسطس 2009)

انا محضر لكم مفاجئة
حيث ان لدي مشروع فيلا في دبي الان
سوف ارفق لكم كل التفاصيل
مخططات + صور+كل ما سجلته من ملاحظات +المواد بالبرغي
قريبا جدا ان شاء الله
ودمتم


----------



## hsfarid (14 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير يابشمهندس على المجهود الكبير


----------



## abed.ghaze (15 أغسطس 2009)

الله يسر لك امرك ويحفظك لاهلك ويبارك فيك ويكتر من امثالك لانا بحاجة لاناس يعطوا بسخاء وبدون تحفظات مهنية 
مشكور اخي الكريم والى الامام لاننا نتابع ما تجود به الازهار من عطرها


----------



## رائد حمامرة (15 أغسطس 2009)

اعانكم الله اخي الكريم فريد سعيد نماس وجزاك الله خيرا عما تبذله من جهد مبارك ونتمنى لك دوام الصحة والعافية ونغبطك على علمك الذي تعلمنا اياه دون كلل او ملل ونحن معك وبانتظار مفاجاتك علما ان كل موضوعك مفاجات


----------



## فريد سعيد نماس (15 أغسطس 2009)

مشكورين على الردود
وان شاء الله لن اخذلكم


----------



## اديب اديب (15 أغسطس 2009)

فريد سعيد نماس قال:


> مشكورين على الردود
> وان شاء الله لن اخذلكم


 

كنت الاخ والصديق والمعلم في البداية وباذن الله سنكمل المشوار سويا حتى النهاية


----------



## فريد سعيد نماس (15 أغسطس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحبيب والغالي الأخ اديب نوافلة
لن اقول كنت بل ما زلت اخي الكبير ومعلمي الفاضل ورفيق العمر الذي لن انساه ولكنني لم انزل الى الاردن منذ ان دخلت الى الامارات بسبب ظروف العمل
تحياني لك ارجوا ان نتواصل
وشكراااااااا الف شكرا لملتقى المهندسين العرب الذي جسد اسمه بلقائي اليوم مع اعز اصدقائي م . اديب نوافلة

شكرا للمنتدى


----------



## م.فيصل العنزي (18 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا
وجعله في موازين حسناتك ورفع الله قدرك

انا متأكد بأذن الله انك لن تبخل علينا بمثل هذه المشاركات وستكمل مشوارك 

لساني عاجز عن الشكر اخ فريد


----------



## مؤيد غازي (18 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا اخ فريد مجهود رائع


----------



## فريد سعيد نماس (19 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على كل الردود التي تعبر عن مدى احترام المشاركين للموضوع


----------



## احمد اللول2010 (19 أغسطس 2009)

نحن فى انتظار معلوماتك القيمة يابشمهندس
جزاك الله كل خير
كل عام وانت بألف خير
كل سنة والامة الاسلامية بخير 
تقبل الله منا ومنكم


----------



## احمد اللول2010 (20 أغسطس 2009)

فريد سعيد نماس قال:


> استكمال :
> معنى كلمة Gauge عيار او سمك الصاج المغلفن يعني خذ هذا المثال
> 
> http://spiralmfg.com/spiral_low_pressure/rectangular_duct.htmحيث ان هناك علاقة بين ابعاد الدكت وعيار الصاج او سماكته لاعتبارات متانه الدكت.
> ...


----------



## mohdw (20 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم و اكمل


----------



## المنتسب (20 أغسطس 2009)

ماشاء الله عليكى يابشمهندس موضوع هايل ومجهود رائع ربنا يوفقك وتكمله بجد ستفدنا منه كتير وان شاء الله نستفيد اكتر معاك ربنا يوفقك


----------



## moha.saeed11 (21 أغسطس 2009)

*مجهود عظيم*

اخى الفاضل اشكرك لم قدمته واخلاصك المتميز
ارجو التكرم بشرح لموضوع شبكه المياه فى الشيلرات
وان امكن موقع التعليم الفنى للاردن لمتابعه موضوعات التكييف
مع وافر التحيه لمساعده الزملاء


----------



## فريد سعيد نماس (21 أغسطس 2009)

كل عام وانتم بخير
شكرا جزيلا على الردود الحلوة
واطلب من الله عز وجل ان يمدني بالقوة و الالهام لأكمل موضوعي على اكمل وجه
قريبا جدا سوف اكمل موضوعي توكلوا على الله


----------



## فريد سعيد نماس (23 أغسطس 2009)

بسم الله نبدأ
في المرفقات مشروع فيلا في دبي مخطط للدور الارضي + الاول + الرووف + جدول الاحمال من المهندس الاستشاري لاحقا سوف اعطيكم رسم الدكت والجرلات والدفيوزر ومواصفات الماكينات اترككم مع المشروع تاملو فيه وحاولو ان تجدوا ابعاد الدكت وابعاد الجرل دفيوزر فيلكن امتحان لكل منا وانا ان شاء الله في وقت لاحق سوف اعطيكم المخططات التنفيذية النهائية.
بعد ذلك سوف نتناقش في المشروع.


----------



## فريد سعيد نماس (23 أغسطس 2009)

طبعا من جدول المواصفات الذي يحدد فيه المهندس الاستشاري ماركة ونوع الماكينات ومادة صنع الدكت والعزل:
1. نوع الماكينات هو lennox 
2 . الدكت مصنوع من الصاج المغلفن gi
3 . العزل كلا سيكي ( صوف صخري , قماش فوستر)


----------



## فريد سعيد نماس (23 أغسطس 2009)

بالنسبة للبرامج التي تحتاجها:

1. لحساب ابعاد الدكت ductsizer

للتحميل من هنا

2 . لحساب ابعاد الجرل ديفيوزر برنامج شركة beta

للتحميل من هنا



جرب انك تحسب هذا المشروع وانا ان شاء الله غدا او بعد غد سيكون الحل معك


----------



## احمد اللول2010 (24 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير يابشمهندس

كل عام وانت بخير


----------



## م/عادل حسن (25 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع اصبح من المواضيع المهمه
فارجو من المشرفين تثبيت هذا الموضوع


----------



## م/عادل حسن (25 أغسطس 2009)

المهندس فريد ارجو منك
ان تهتم بهذا الموضوع نظرا لما فيه من خبره عمليه نحتاج اليها
كما ارجو منك ان تكتب لنا ملاحظات عمليه التركيب والتنفيذ فى الموقع
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## فريد سعيد نماس (25 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا لكل من اهتم بموضوعي 
اود ان انوه بان سبب طرحي لهذا الموضوع الرئيسي هو الفائدة لانني تمنيت في يوم من الايام ان احظى بمثل هذا الموضوع
والله من وراء القصد


----------



## Climatique (25 أغسطس 2009)

ألف شكر يا غالي 
جزاك الله ألف خير


----------



## م/عادل حسن (26 أغسطس 2009)

فريد سعيد نماس قال:


> شكرا لكل من اهتم بموضوعي
> اود ان انوه بان سبب طرحي لهذا الموضوع الرئيسي هو الفائدة لانني تمنيت في يوم من الايام ان احظى بمثل هذا الموضوع
> والله من وراء القصد


 

اذن فتقدم ولا تتأخر وخذ بقلمك واكتب واشرح
عسى الله ان يجعل لك فى كل كلمة تفيد بها الناس حسنه
فتوكل على الله وتقدم


----------



## راعي الحيزا (26 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم اشكرك ا
خي فريد سعيد النماس 
علي الموضوع الجميل والاجمل صاحبه المبدع 
فعلنا هذا الي نحتاج اليه من مهندس موجود علي راس العمل الميداني لتوضيح اكثر الامور الي تجهل المتخرجين حديثا حيث نعتمد اغلبا علي النظري وياليت 
انك تعمل ملف pdf للمشاركات اللى عملته وانا انشالله خلال الفتره القادمه راح اجمع موضوعك واخليه في ملف واحد 

تحياتي ابنك الطالب العنزي


----------



## احسان الشبل (26 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا ثم شكرا ثم شكرا يا فـــــــــــــــــريد


----------



## اختصاصي تكييف (26 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا بس احنا حابين نعرف المشاكل العملية الي عادة تحصل اثناء التركيب شكرا


----------



## فريد سعيد نماس (26 أغسطس 2009)

اليكم المخطط التنفيذي والذي سوف ينفذ مشروع الفيلا
1. ابعاد الدكت
2. ابعاد الجرلات والدفيوزرات


----------



## فريد سعيد نماس (26 أغسطس 2009)

من الادب ان ارد على من يتفاعلون معي
اولا بالنسبة للاخوان عادل حسان و العنزي واحسان الشبل اشكركم جزيل الشكر وانا افتخر بكم والموضوع تحت تصرفكم 
اما بالنسبة للاخ اختصاصي تكييف موضوعك الي طرحته مهم جدا وهو جوهري لانه هناك دقائق بسيطة تعيق العمل وانا ذكرت بعظا منها واوعدك انني سو البي طلبك ان شاء الله.
شكر مرة اخرى للمشاركيين والزائريين


----------



## فريد سعيد نماس (26 أغسطس 2009)

اضيف الي عنده سؤال يتفضل وبعد ما نكمل وننهي هذا المشروع في عندي مجموعه مشاريع والشغل كثير
توكلوا على الله


----------



## رائد حمامرة (26 أغسطس 2009)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*

لك من قلوبنا شكرا جزيلا
لك من قلوبنا دعاءا بان تحيا سعيدا 
لك من قلوبنا ان اعاننا الله ان نرد لك الجميلا 
ويكفي ان نقول ان امثالكم اخي فريد يبشرنا حقيقة ان الدنيا ما زالت بخير

فشكرا وجميع شكرا لك من قلوبنا وعيوننا


----------



## رائد حمامرة (26 أغسطس 2009)

اختصاصي تكييف قال:


> شكرا جزيلا بس احنا حابين نعرف المشاكل العملية الي عادة تحصل اثناء التركيب شكرا



السلام عليكم

في البداية تحية رمضانية مباركة اخي اختصاصي التكييف وانا احب ان اقدم لك نصيحة وانت حر بمدى اخذك او رفضك لها وهي ان المشاكل العمليه لا تاخذ الا في ميدان العمل وهناك اما ان تستطيع حلها لوحدك او تستعين بالاخرين حتى تكون قادرا على تجاوزها مستقبلا.......


----------



## فريد سعيد نماس (26 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا عمي رائد على احلى واغلى اطراء
واسئل الله السميع العليم ان يقدرني واساهم في تطويرخبراتكم وهذا هو هدفي السامي دائما خاصة واني صاحب رسالة وهي 
التعليم


----------



## احمد اللول2010 (26 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير يابشمهندس على المجهود الرائع دة

كل عام وانت بخير بمناسبة الشهر الكريم


----------



## اختصاصي تكييف (27 أغسطس 2009)

سلام عليكم 
شكرا اخي العزيز فريد سعيد النماس على ردك وانا منتظر تفاصيل اكثر
اما الاخ رائد حمامرة انا فاهم قصدك جيدا الا انني اردت سؤال على المشاكل العملية التي يصادفها غالبا وهو باين من الصورة بسم الله ما شاء الله رجل ميدان ويقد ر يفيدنا احنا بتوع النظري .
تحياتنا


----------



## حسام محمد (27 أغسطس 2009)

يسعد مسا الجميع 
والف شكر الك ع هالموضوع الشيق والى الأمام


----------



## فريد سعيد نماس (27 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على الردود
ارفق مخططات الصحي والكهرباء لنفس الفيلا لمن يريد التوسع


----------



## فريد سعيد نماس (27 أغسطس 2009)

بناء على رغبة احد الزملاء سوف اضع لكم بعض من الصور لاحد المشاريع وبعض المشاكل





[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]

يتبع​


----------



## فريد سعيد نماس (27 أغسطس 2009)

الان دعوني اعلق على الصور
الصورة الاولى طبعا صورتي ....ههههههه

الصورة الثانية هي مشكلة كانت اثناء عملية التفريغ في دائرة التبريد لوحدة معالجة هواء حيث المضخات المخصصة للتفريغ كانت احداها تالفة مما ادى الى تاخير في عمليات التفريغ طبعا العامل لم يخبرني بذلك
حتى انني بنفسي قمت بتبديل مضخة التفريغ باخرى جديدة واستانفنا العمل بسرعه
من هنا الصيانة الدورية لمظخات التفريغ ضرورية وتفقد كمية الزيت فيها.

الصورة الثالثة كان هناك خطا مصنعي في وحدة التكثيف لوحدة معالجة الهواء حيث تبين ان احد الضواغط لا يعمل

الصورة الرابعة تتحدث عن نفسها حيث ان انا بيب النحاس ممدة بشكل خطر حيث انه لابد ان تركب هذه الانابيب على جسم داعم ومحمي 

الصورة الخامسة الفني يقوم بعمليات لحام انابيب النحاس و ماده العزل لالأنابيب مركبة مما ادى الى عمليات احتراقة من حين لاخر وتلفة 

الصورة السادسة والسابعة والثامنه تدل على مدى اهمال فنييي اللحام التقط هذه الصور اثاناء عمليات التفريغ لشبكة انا بيب النحاس حيث جلسنا عدة ساعات تفرغ دون جدوى فقمت بتفقد الشبكة ووجدت هذه البلاوي التي يشمئز لها القلب

يتبع مع صور اخرى وتعليقات اخرى.


----------



## اختصاصي تكييف (27 أغسطس 2009)

سلام عليكم 
هذه صور ليومياتك اثناء العمل رائعة جدا هذا حلم كل مهندس ان تكون عنده مشاغل مثلك 
تحياتنا


----------



## م/عادل حسن (29 أغسطس 2009)

اخى فريد 
نريد منك ان تكتب فى ملفات وورد ثم ترفقها وذلك لسهوله رفعها وتكون بالصور التوضيحيه
وتكتب فيها فعلا خلاصه خبرتك
فى عمليات التصميم
والتنفيذ
وحتى التعامل مع العمال والفنين
وذلك حتى يستفيد من خبرتك فعلا من هم بادئين فى هذا المجال
وتكون انت مرجعهم الاساسى
ويجعل الله لك بكل كلمه حسنه
وان يتقبل الله صيامك وقيامك
واخيرا 
ادعو الى تثبيت الموضوع


----------



## وليد البنا (5 سبتمبر 2009)

جزااك الله خيرا 

فعلا موضوع قوى جدا ويستحق التثبيت


----------



## احمد اللول2010 (6 سبتمبر 2009)

ممكن يابشمهندس تعييد رفع الصور 
جزاك الله كل خير يابشمهندس


----------



## احمد اللول2010 (6 سبتمبر 2009)

أوؤيد المهندس عادل حسن فى طلبة حتى تعم الاستفادة على الجميع 
وتساعد المهندسين الجدد العاملين بهذا المجال


----------



## power2000sa (7 سبتمبر 2009)

* شكرا أخي الكريم على هذه المشاركة الرائعة .*


----------



## نور محمد علي (8 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك وجزالك الله عن كل حرف مليون حسنة ونرجو منك المزيد جزاك الله كل خير اخي في الله احييك على هذا المجهود الكبير وننتظر منك المزيد باذن الله
اخوك نور


----------



## Badran Mohammed (8 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا اخي الفاضل على الموضوع
واحب ان اضيف نقطة مهمة جدا التمستها من خلال تجربتي البسيطة وهي لابد من مهندس التبريد ان يعمل جولة استطلاعية على المبنى المراد عمل تصميم تبريد وتكييف له وان يركز على موقع القطع الخارجية اين ستوضع لانها نقطة فعالة جدا هذا الكلام يخص منظومات التبريد المتوسطة والصغيرة 

مع التقدير للجميع


----------



## eng_taha_a (8 سبتمبر 2009)

الحقيقه موضوع جميل و اتمنى ان الموضوع يستمر


----------



## هادي اليماني (8 سبتمبر 2009)

رائع أخي 

شكرا جزيلا

بارك الله فيك


----------



## هادي اليماني (8 سبتمبر 2009)

رائع أخي 

شكرا جزيلا

بارك الله فيك .


----------



## elagouri (12 سبتمبر 2009)

rabi m3ak aki Farid ihna m3akk lakir lahda


----------



## tshk200 (13 سبتمبر 2009)

انت مهندس اكثر من رائع 
وامني ان ربنا يكرمك ويوفق خطاك ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك 
وياريت يا بشمهندس تكمل الموضوع الي الشيلرات والشغل الكبير


----------



## Eng: bolbol79 (17 أكتوبر 2009)

جزالك الله كل خير على المجهود الرائع دة وننتظر المزيد من معلوماتك القيمة


----------



## شهدشهد (18 أكتوبر 2009)

شكراً مهندس فريد على هذا الموضوع الرائع , و انا متواصل معك , و نرجو منك المزيد


----------



## م. يامن خضور (18 أكتوبر 2009)

ما شااء الله عليك يا أخ فريد 

أحبتتك في الله 

جزاك الله عنا الجنة و رضى الله و رضى الوالدين


----------



## م. يامن خضور (18 أكتوبر 2009)

هلا لديك من علمه خبرة مثل هذه في مجال التدفئة بالماء الساخن لحاجتي الماسة لها 

جزاك الله رفقة النبي و آله و صحابته


----------



## almodather.1 (18 أكتوبر 2009)

ياريت يابشمهندس عايزين نعرف طريقة عمل slection للطلمبات والشيلر من خلال الكتالوج او عن طريق القوانين وجزاك الله خيرا مهندس المدثر وشكرا......


----------



## كندي يونس (29 أكتوبر 2009)

الف شكر على موضوعك الرائع واني والله استفدت كتير من الاشياء ويعجز اللسان عن شكرك وتقديرك المتفاني وارجو منك ان تمدنا باي معلومات عن التصاميم .والف الف شكر ونتمنيى لك التوفيق الاستمرار في عمل الخير .


----------



## issam.alhiti (3 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك على كل المعلومات القيمة والف شكر لجميع اعضاء (ملتقى المهندس)

اخوكم المهندس عصام الهيتي


----------



## الزملكاوى (3 نوفمبر 2009)

الله ينور عليك يا هندسة .. نحن بالفعل بحاجة إلى شرح دقيق لطبيعة أعمال المقاولات وكيفية تنفيذ المخططات على الواقع .. نرجو منك إكمال الموضع .. وجزاكم الله خيرًا


----------



## hamadalx (3 نوفمبر 2009)

بجد والله عمل أكثر من رائع لشخص أكثر من رائع......... أشكرك أخى الفاضل على مجهودك الجبار ونرجو المزيد ان شاء الله


----------



## sniper1975 (3 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوررررررررررر ......جزاك الله كل خير .....مجهود رائع


----------



## رشيد سامر (3 نوفمبر 2009)

Jazak allahu kul al khair ,may allah belss you brother farid


----------



## ححخخهه (4 نوفمبر 2009)




----------



## sniper87 (7 نوفمبر 2009)

أخ فريد او الأستاذ فريد او المايستروا المهندس فريد
أبدعت بموضوعك الشيق والمفيد ومنذ أن فتحت الموضوع لم أخرج منه 
حتى حملت منه ما حملت من مرفقات، وكتبت كم من الملاحظات
فمشكور جدا على التميز هذااااا
وعلى سبيل السؤال فقط ههههههه هل هناك مكان لعامل مثلي معك وبأجر ضئيل معلش عشان
أكسب شوفتك وخبرتك يا أخي؟؟؟؟؟؟
أخوك بلال الجزائري المعروف في النت ب sniper87


----------



## فريد سعيد نماس (10 نوفمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شكرا جزيلا لكم جميعا 
اعتذ رلكم جميعا
عن الانقطاع
وذلك بسبب سفري الى ا يرلندا والولايات المتحدة الامريكية
طبعا عمل
وعدت فقط من 4 ساعات
ردودكم الجميلة والمعبرة دفعتني لارد عليكم على الرغم من انني لم انم منذ 24 ساعة 
اخيرا
ان شاء الله سنتواصل واعتذر من الصديق المخلص رائد حمامرة
تحياتي للجميع​


----------



## hamadalx (10 نوفمبر 2009)

أرجوا من حضرتك نصيحة وتكون الخلاصة .... حيث سوف أعمل فى التبريد والتكييف (التكييف المركزى)(مهندس تنفيذى) والمشكلة أننى لن أعمل فى وطنى بل فى شركة فى الامارات (أبوظبى)... وذلك المجال بالنسبة لى جديد لأننى حديث التخرج اولا.. وثانيا لم أتوقع أن أعمل فى ذلك المجال لأننى عاشق للمحركات (عموما هى الظروف)... حتى لا أطيل عليك وعلى أعضاء المنتدى العظيم... كيف أكون مستعدا حتى لا أقع فريسة فى يد صاحب العمل وقد وعدنى أن المهندس المسئول سيكون بمثابة المعلم بالنسبة لى ... ولكم جزيل الشكر أخوانى


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (10 نوفمبر 2009)

فريد سعيد نماس قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> شكرا جزيلا لكم جميعا
> ...


 
اخى الكريم اسمحلى اولا ان اعبر عن فائق احترامى وتقديرى لموضوعك الشيق وانا على عام لماذا الموضوع شيق وهذا لانك عندك ملكة الشرح بالاضافة الى كم معلوماتك الزاخرة والاتية من واقع عملك ونجاحك كمهندس تنفيذى لذلك اتمنى ان تضع موضوعك داخل ملف وورد او عرض تقديمى مرفق ومدعم بالصور الباور بوينت حتى يكون ناتج الموضوع مادة ناجحة نخرج بها الى الاخوة الزملاء ويستفيد من خبرة الاخوة القدام فى المجال 
ونعمل بالمثل الانجليزى لعلة ينفعنا 
share your information catch you needs
وهو كذلك لانهم تقدموا لنشر خبرتهم لاسلافهم حيث يبدأون من حيث انتهوا هم وليس مثلما فعل اباؤنا الفراعنى عندما دوفنوا مع علمهم


----------



## ارطيش (11 نوفمبر 2009)

أخي فريد جزاك الله ألف خير على هذا الموضوع المبارك, ولك منا خالص الاحترام والتقدير
وأرجو منك اتمام الموضوع حتى يستفيد جميع الأخوة بالاضافة الى انني مهندس خريج وسوف أعمل مع شركة مقاولات في تنفيذ مشروع مستشفى ولا يوجد عندي الخبرة, ولكم سررت بأن أجد من يساعدني في ذلك من خلال هذا الموقع المبارك وشرحكم الجميل الرائع.
أكرر شكري ولك مني فائق الاحترام والتقدير


----------



## نور محمد علي (11 نوفمبر 2009)

*الحمد لله على السلامة*

الحمد لله على السلامة وارجو منك حضرتك اخي الكريم ان تضع الموضوع كله في ملف واحد او ملفين حسب حجم الملف ومن ثم ترفعه على المنتدى حتى تعم الفائدة وحتى لانضيع وان لايتفرع الموضوع 
ولك مني كل الاحترام والتقدير


----------



## فريد سعيد نماس (11 نوفمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة من الله وبركاته
شكرا جزيلا على الردود الحلوة والتي قد تكون اكثر مما استحق لكن بوجود اعضاء محترمين ومنتدى عظيم ومشرفين مخلصين سوف استمر 
لكن اود ان طرح عليكم بعضا من الامور الجديدة التي سوف اطرحها ان شاء الله في موضوعات جديدة 
تخص مجال عملنا على سبيل الذكر ( المولدات الكهربائية , وحدات مناولة الهواء , وحدات التكييف الكبيرة )
وكما وعدت سوف اكمل الموضوع ان شاء الله
حيث انني غيرت طبيعة عملي من مقاول الى مهندس صيانه في مصنع ينتج سلعة عالمية حيث ان الشركة تمتلك مصانع عملاقة في الامارات وتحتوي على كل ما يخص ليس قسم التكييف بل جميع تخصصات المنتدى وانا والحمد لله قمت واشرفت على تركيب كل ما تحتويه المصانع من الألف الى الياء وان شاء الله سوف اقدم كل ما املك من خبرة لكم


----------



## mohamed26 (11 نوفمبر 2009)

الله يكرمك ياهندسه


----------



## م/عادل حسن (12 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك
والى الامام
ونحن فى الانتظار على احر من الجمر


----------



## ارطيش (21 نوفمبر 2009)

اين ذهبت ايها المهندس الهمام لقد اشتقنا اليك كثيرا


----------



## عبدالله ابوبكر (23 مارس 2010)

*بارك الله فيك يابرنس*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اسعد الله اوقاتكم بالمسرات 

الاخ \ فريد عشرة على عشره يابرنس مشكور على الجهد الرائع اللي تبذلة جعله الله في ميزان حسانتك 

والى الامــــــــــــــــــــام ........

لو ممكن احد يشرح لنا برنامج ( لحساب ابعاد الجرل ديفيوزر برنامج شركة beta )


وفـــــــوووق كل دي علم عليـم ( صدق الله العظيم )


----------



## aati badri (23 مارس 2010)

يعطيك الف عافية
عائدون إن شاء الله للنقاش 
رغم أن الموضوع منذ زمن بعيد


----------



## aati badri (23 مارس 2010)

فريد سعيد نماس قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> شكرا جزيلا لكم جميعا
> ...


 
وين وين


----------



## aati badri (23 مارس 2010)

فريد سعيد نماس قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> السلام عليكم ورحمة من الله وبركاته
> شكرا جزيلا على الردود الحلوة والتي قد تكون اكثر مما استحق لكن بوجود اعضاء محترمين ومنتدى عظيم ومشرفين مخلصين سوف استمر
> لكن اود ان طرح عليكم بعضا من الامور الجديدة التي سوف اطرحها ان شاء الله في موضوعات جديدة
> ...


 
إنننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننا
هننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننا
منتظرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون


----------



## aati badri (24 مارس 2010)

فريد سعيد نماس قال:


> استكمالا للموضوع:
> البداية
> عند بداية اي مشروع تحصل على مخططات المشروع وجدول الاحمال ومواصفات المواد والاجهزة جميعا من المهندس الاستشاري او المكتب الاستشاري فتبداء انت بدراسة سريعة على الواقع داخل الفيلا او البرج او المشروع من حيث مكان تركيب ونوع وحدات التكييف الداخلية ومسار الدكت ونوعية السقف ونوع ومكان فتحات توزيع الهواء واماكن وجود منظمات التحكم بكمية الهواء ايضا نوع السقف المستعار له اهمية كبيرة .
> طبعا كما وعدتكم سوف اشر كل نقطة بشكل مفصل .
> ...


 
شكرا مرة أخرى وبعض الإضافات 

أنواع المخططات
1 - مخططات تعاقدية contracting drawing
2 - مخططات تصميمdesign drawing 
3 - مخططات تنسيقية coordination drawing
4 - مخططات تنفيذية (أو مخططات الورشة ) shop drwng
5 - مخططات حسب المنفذ As built
في بعض المشاريع يكون التعاقدية هي نفسها التصميمية ويقولك على المقاول مراجعة التصميم
أوبعض الإستشاريين الكسالى (حاشاهم ) يجبر المقاول يعمل التصميم وإن كان هذا ليس من عمله حسب معهد البناء


----------



## aati badri (24 مارس 2010)

فريد سعيد نماس قال:


> استكمالا للموضوع:
> البداية
> عند بداية اي مشروع تحصل على مخططات المشروع وجدول الاحمال ومواصفات المواد والاجهزة جميعا من المهندس الاستشاري او المكتب الاستشاري فتبداء انت بدراسة سريعة على الواقع داخل الفيلا او البرج او المشروع من حيث مكان تركيب ونوع وحدات التكييف الداخلية ومسار الدكت ونوعية السقف ونوع ومكان فتحات توزيع الهواء واماكن وجود منظمات التحكم بكمية الهواء ايضا نوع السقف المستعار له اهمية كبيرة .
> طبعا كما وعدتكم سوف اشر كل نقطة بشكل مفصل .
> ...


 

دا في عالم جبانات بشكل:68:


----------



## aati badri (24 مارس 2010)

فريد سعيد نماس قال:


> استكمال الموضوع
> اولا : انا سعيد جدا بتفاعل الاخوة الزملاء
> ثانيا الاخ الزميل الذي سئل عند المخططات
> المكتب الاستشاري يضع لك مخططات في الغالب توضيحية والباقي عليك فمثلا يحدد لك من خلال جدول ومخطط كميه الهواء اللازم للغرف و الاحمال واتجاه الدكت واماكن فتحات توزيع الهواء
> فتقوم انت من خلال برنامج ductsizer بنحديد ابعاد الدكت اما ابعاد فتحات توزيع الهواء فترجع الى كتالوجات الشركات المحلية او برامج مثل beta performance data لتحدد ابعاد الفتحات اما ماكينات التكيف indoor unit سواء اكانت من نوع ducted او decorative او package تكون محددة في جدول الاحمال وبكل سهول تتصل باحد الوكلاء المحليين وحسب ما هو موصى اي ماركة وترسل له جدول الاحمال لتحدد قدرات ونوعية الماكينات لانه مطلوب منك معرفة ال electrical data للماكينات لانه زميك المهندس الكهربائي الذي يعد ال shop drawing يحتاج الى معرفه ذلك


 
يفترض انه هو المصمم ويعطي مخططات تصميم 100 %
لكن عندنا كله يرمي على كله
وأود أن أسمع من أخوانا الإستشاريين
انا مهندس مقاول غلبببببببببببببببببببببببان


----------



## aati badri (24 مارس 2010)

فريد سعيد نماس قال:


> استكمال:
> كما اسلفت سابقا تقوم بوضع لمساتك وحساباتك ولكن انصح كل مهندس بالاحتفاظ بهذه البرامج قبل ان اكمل طبعا هي موجودة في منتدانا الغالي والذي احبه والذي له اكبر الفضل بعد الله العظيم :
> 1. ductsizer
> 2. BETA Performance Data
> ...


 
0.05 قيمة صغيرة جدا خاصة في دكت التغذية ((أخشى من واحد من أخوانا الإستشاريين الجدد يأخذها مسلمة ويقولك زيد السقف المستعار . هنالك Range))
بعض المراجع تستعمل 0.1وبعضها 0.08و0.075
أنا شخصيا استعمل 0.08
القيم الصغيرة تأخذ دكت اكبر من اللازم وبالتالي حيز أكبر من اللازم وكله بفلوس 
ولكن في المقابل تريح المروحة وتوفر الطاقة


----------



## aati badri (24 مارس 2010)

فريد سعيد نماس قال:


> استكمالا للموضوع:
> البداية
> عند بداية اي مشروع تحصل على مخططات المشروع وجدول الاحمال ومواصفات المواد والاجهزة جميعا من المهندس الاستشاري او المكتب الاستشاري فتبداء انت بدراسة سريعة على الواقع داخل الفيلا او البرج او المشروع من حيث مكان تركيب ونوع وحدات التكييف الداخلية ومسار الدكت ونوعية السقف ونوع ومكان فتحات توزيع الهواء واماكن وجود منظمات التحكم بكمية الهواء ايضا نوع السقف المستعار له اهمية كبيرة .
> طبعا كما وعدتكم سوف اشر كل نقطة بشكل مفصل .
> ...


 
في بعض مشاريع الدولة لازم ترفع تقديم فني ((كتالوجات )) لثلاث شركات على الأقل فيعتمد الإستشاري
أحدها أو شركتين أو ثلاث
بعض الوزارات يعطيك جدول بالشركات المعتمدة وعليك تقديم أحدها للإعتماد
دا طبعا بعد تكون جبتهم وضربتهم ببعض سعر من الزامل تكشفوا لكريير وتكشف سعر كريير
ليورك ثم سعر من بترا وما أدراك ما سعر بترا وlg
((( يا مندوبين لا تزعلوا نحن نعمل معاكم كدا وانتو عارفين )))
وإذا الله غضبان عليك يعتمدوا ليك شركة واحدة هنا تظهر كلمة إن عجبك
المهم ياسيدي
تقوم تجيب الكتالوج من الشركة وتعمل له فواصل نظيفة وظريفة وتعمل hi light 
على الحاجات المهمة والتي بالمواصفات لأن مهندس الإستشاري حايقول ليك مهندس الوزارة ما فاضي يقراكل هذه الصفحات وطبعا أنت ياسيدي عرفت مين هو المش فاضي يقرأ وخليه سر بيني وبينك


----------



## aati badri (24 مارس 2010)

فريد سعيد نماس قال:


> استكمال :
> طبعا لازم ان تراعي من خلا جدول المواصفات نوع المادة المصنوع منها الدكت اما صاج ( حديد مغلفن ) ويجب عليك معرفة gauge المخصص له او نوع اخر هو pre insulated
> 
> 
> ...


 
طبعا هناك أنوع أخرى من الدكت 
مثل الحديد استنلس استيل
والألمنيوم
والفوم
والخشب حتى
وأخونا الأسمنت والخرسانة
ويمكن البلاستيك


----------



## aati badri (24 مارس 2010)

فريد سعيد نماس قال:


> استكمال :
> معنى كلمة gauge عيار او سمك الصاج المغلفن يعني خذ هذا المثال
> اذهب الى هذا الرابط
> http://spiralmfg.com/spiral_low_pressure/rectangular_duct.htm
> ...


الفتحة تخدم الفلتر بصورة اساسية للنظافة والتغيير
وقد تحتاجها لتوصيل وصيانة مواسير النحاس والماء المتكثف وتوصيلات الكهرباء والكنترول

الأسليفات يمر بها مواسير النحاس وأسلاك الكهرباء الكنترول


----------



## علي الاسمر (24 مارس 2010)

شكرا لمساهمتك القيمة وجزاك الله كل خيرفي الدنيا والاخرة.......


----------



## as_u_love (24 مارس 2010)

shokraaaaaan


----------



## م0بشار الكربولي (24 مارس 2010)

جميل جدااااااااااا


----------



## aati badri (24 مارس 2010)

فريد سعيد نماس قال:


> طبعا من جدول المواصفات الذي يحدد فيه المهندس الاستشاري ماركة ونوع الماكينات ومادة صنع الدكت والعزل:
> 1. نوع الماكينات هو lennox
> 2 . الدكت مصنوع من الصاج المغلفن gi
> 3 . العزل كلا سيكي ( صوف صخري , قماش فوستر)


 
1 - كما أسلفنا في مشاريع الحكومة على الأقل في المملكة حيث أعمل أنا لايحدد في الجدول ماركة الماكينات وأنما تعتمد لاحقا.
2 - كما أسلفنا أيضا هناك أنواع أخرى 
3 - من وجهة نظري العزل الكلاسيكي هو الصوف الزجاجي ولاحقا جاء الصوف الصخري ((وبالمناسبة هو موجود منذ الأزل كناتج ثانوي للبراكين أعازكم الله وهو يصنع من صخور البازلت بعد صهرها في درجة حرارة 1400 م فهو عازل للصوت والحرارة ولا يحترق ولا ينتج عنه أبخرة أو غازات سامة . يعني هو صديق للبيئة واستحلفك بالله وأنت تصمم أن تكون البيئة والأوزون شغلك الشاغل يامسلم وكمان تذكر أن الوضوء ممكن يكون بالغسل والمسح مرة واحدة فقط ودا الفرض والسنة والوضوء بمد والغسل بثلاث )) ثم الelastomeric nitrite rubber وكان سابقا يستعمل في عزل المواسير وياتي على شكلها والحين صار يصنع كsheet ويعزل الدكت وخلافه
(( بالمناسبة تعتمد نظرية العزل في معظم العوازل على وجود هواء في المادة فهو خير عزول ))


----------



## aati badri (24 مارس 2010)

نشوفكم الصباح بإذن الله 
وخايف يكون زميلنا صاحب الموضوع زعل لتطفلي على الموضوع واحتلالي لداره في غيابه وبدون إذن كمان
يا عيب الشوم علي


----------



## eehaboo (24 مارس 2010)

*خبرة جيدة*

ممتاز بانتظار مزيد من الافادة:56:


----------



## مهندس الشرقيه (24 مارس 2010)

ممتاز بارك الله فيك

واصل فكلنا اذان صاغيه


----------



## السقد062017 (25 مارس 2010)

شغل جميييييييييييييييييل ياباشمهندس والله اكثر من روعة وانا واحد من الناس عندى شغف كبير انو ادخل المجال هذا واريد منك المساعده ياملك


----------



## aati badri (25 مارس 2010)

فريد سعيد نماس قال:


> الاخوة الاعزاء كل الفخر والاعتزاز بكم
> استطيع ان انتهي من موضوعي في زمن قياسي لكن اعذروني بروح من الشغل تعبان جدا خاصة هذه الايام الجو حار جدا وعندما اجلس امام الكمبيوتر عندما اعود للبيت لا استطيع ان اكمل ساعة واحدة
> فالمعذرة ان اطلت عليكم
> شكرا لكل المشاركات واعتز بها وانا تحت طلبكم واي سؤال واي انتقاد مرحب به


 
أستاذنا فريد شجعتني مداخلتك هذه على أن أحاول أشارك أو أضيف ما رأيت أنه مكمل 
خاصة أني ظنيت وبعض الظن إثم أنك تتحدث أوتكتب عن مشاريع خاصة وليست حكومية 
وأردت أن نعمم شوية فلك العتبى


----------



## aati badri (25 مارس 2010)

فريد سعيد نماس قال:


> الان مع تركيب الدكت
> بدايه حمل هذا الكتيب الصغير والرائع
> من هنا
> 
> ...


 
إذا كنت تتعامل مع مصنع كبير وإحترافي لا يحتاج أن تقسم المخطط ولا يحتاج تحدد نوع الguage
والسمك لأن عقدك معه سيكون حسب سماكنا وهم عارفين الاسماكنا كويس بس أديهم المخطط وهم يتموا الباقي وسوف يقوم بتقسيم الدكت الى أجزاء على المخطط ويدي كل قسم رقم ويقوم بالتصنيع حسب هذا التقسيم وكل قطعة مصنعة سوف تأخذ نفس الرقم على المخطط ويعيد لك مخطط عليه أرقام القطع وتركب بالهنا ء والشفاء


----------



## aati badri (25 مارس 2010)

فريد سعيد نماس قال:


> اذا كان هنا ما يعرف بال fire damper يجب عليك ان تركبه في المكان الصحيح حتى لا يتعارض مع فتحة الخدمة في السقف المستعار ايضا يجب ان يكون حسب جدول المواصفات للاستشاري
> وهذه صورة لمن لا يعرفه
> 
> 
> ...


 
أخونا الفير دامبر fire damper مكانه في المخططات أوعلى الطبيعة كالتالي ( انا أكتب من ذاكرة خربة ):
1 - عندما يعبر مجرى الهواء (الدكت) سقف طابق لطابق آخر رأسيا
2- عندما يعبر مجرى الهواء حائط يفصل بين fz) fire zone ) وآخر
3 - ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, نسيت وحياتكم
طيب ما هو الفير زووون fz
ياسيدي دا شغل معمار فهم يقسمون المبنى الى فير زونات حتى لا تنتشر النار من زون لآخر
طيب كيف يعمل الfd


----------



## aati badri (25 مارس 2010)

وقفنا عند كيف يعمل ال fd
به قضيب قابل للإنصهار عند ارتفاع درجة الحرارة نتيجة للحريق فيقفل الدكت
أمام السنة لهب النيران 
طيب ماهي مواصفاته


----------



## aati badri (25 مارس 2010)

ال fire damper وما أدراك ماهو
له توأم غير شقيق :61: يسمى smoke damper ودا وظيفته منع إنتشار اللهب 
ومرات يلتصقوا مع بعض ويكونوا جسم واحد اسمه فاير إسموك دامبر
وبالمناسبة إذا عندك واحد من ديل لازم تكشف عليهم في عيادة ومعمل ul
وكمان لازم يديك ليهم شهادة UL555S ووووUL555SS ووUL555
ونكمل


----------



## aati badri (25 مارس 2010)

اديب اديب قال:


> كنت الاخ والصديق والمعلم في البداية وباذن الله سنكمل المشوار سويا حتى النهاية


 ونحن برضوا حانكمل مع استاذنا 
الله يديه الصحة والعافية


----------



## aati badri (25 مارس 2010)

قلنا الأخوة في المعماري والإنشائي بيقسموا المبنى الى فاير زوووووونات
وكمان بيقسموا المبنى بوضع فواصل تمدد
يعني عايزين يقنعونا أنه المباني الكبيرة دي والأسمنت والحديد ديل بيتمددوا:61:
طيب نحن أيه علاقتنا كمهندسين ميكانيكا بي دا
نحنا ياسيدي نقوم نضع مايستجيب لهذا التمدد في مواسيرنا المعدنية للحريق والمياه الباردة والساخنة والمثلجة والدكت كمان عند فاصل التمدد اياه


----------



## aati badri (25 مارس 2010)

علي السوداني قال:


> *ملايين التشكرات يا باشمهندس .. حقيقي أنا من دخلت البوست وما قدرت أطلع منو .. وأخذت كم هائل من الملاحظات هتكون زادي في مشواري كمهندس تبريد وتكييف مبتدئ ..
> 
> *ربنا يجازيك عننا كل خير ..
> *بس عايز أسأل عن المعلومة إللي ذكرتها في آخر مشاركاتك (طبعا تكون هناك مسافة امان طولها مهما اخطات لا يتجاوز 1 م ) .. مسافة الآمان المذكورة سلفاً وين بالضبط بتكون .. بين الماكينة والدكت .. ولا بين الماكينة والسقف ؟؟ ولا حاجة تانية !!! ..
> ...


ياسوداني ما رد عليك
قالوا في المثل النيكراجوي ما حك جلدك مثل ظفر ود بلدك :61: 
أنا حا ارد بقدر ما أقدر وإن كان أكيد لقيت أجوبة لأسألتك فقد مر عليها زمن طويل
ماهي فتحات توزيع الهواء
هي فتحات مربعة أومستطيلة أو دائرية أوطولية تصنع في مصانع خاصة من الحديد أوالالمنيوم أو البلاستيك تركب بالسقف المستعار وتدي تسمى سقفية أو في الحائط وتسمى حائطية أو على الدكت نفسه في المواقف حيث لا تركيز على الجماليات 
مهمتها استلام الهواء من الدكت ونقله للحيز المراد تكييفه وتاتي بابعاد مختلفة 6*6 و6*9 9*9 و12*12 و18*18*24*24 24*16 مثلا 
يجب التاكد على مستوى الضوضاء بالحيز المراد تكييفه وذلك حسب استغلال المكان مكتب ومستشفى
مصنع ورشة وهلم جرا (دي البيقولا منه )
برنامج بيتا تم وضعه بالبوست اتمنى تكون حملته وهي شركة خليجية على ما اظن

اما الموث كونكشن أظنه يقصد ال machine conection وهي لربط الماكينة مع الدكت وتاتي مع الماكينة من المورد


----------



## mohamet (25 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا
وجعله في موازين حسناتك ورفع الله قدرك


----------



## aati badri (26 مارس 2010)

mohamet قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا
> وجعله في موازين حسناتك ورفع الله قدرك


 
شكرا ان كنت تقصدني ولك مثلها 
وشكرا ايضا ان كنت تقصد صاحب الدار مهندسنا العظيم فريد نماس


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (27 مارس 2010)

مشكورين جهدكما مشكور


----------



## emhdisam (27 مارس 2010)

جميل جدا ارجو المتابعة بالشروحات


----------



## aati badri (28 مارس 2010)

emhdisam قال:


> جميل جدا ارجو المتابعة بالشروحات


 

نتمنى أن يكمل مهندسنا الهمام موضوعه المفيد جداجداجدا
ونتمنى ان يمتعه الله بالصحة والعافية


----------



## hooold (17 يونيو 2010)

والله ياباشمهندس لاأعرف كيف أشكرك سوى أن أقول لك جزاك الله ألف خير وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عادل بلاونه (28 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور وان شاء الله تعم الفائدة على الجميع


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (28 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## eehaboo (28 أغسطس 2010)

عمل رائع ومجهود طيب وشرح وافي وكافي ومرفقات جميلة وخبرة ممتازة تسلم ايدك اخي فريد فأنت كنز ثمين ...​


----------



## eng. Aiman (29 أغسطس 2010)

اين ذهبت يا مهندس فريد سعيد نماس
حيث لاحظت انه بعد تدخل المهندس aabi badri وانت لم تعد الينا
يبدور انه يعرفك جيدا لذلك انت غادرت 

ارجوا ان تعملوا سويا لخدمه الزملاء حيث ان كل منكم يتمتع بمعلومات قيمه
وارجو منكم قبول الانتقادات من بعضكم بدون تحسس او زعل لكي تعم الفائده ولتوصيل المعلومه الصحيحه والدقيقه

ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## الجنيد (29 أغسطس 2010)

مشكورين على المعلومات القيمة
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## noar202 (31 أغسطس 2010)

يا بشمهندس ايه اسم البرنامج اللي بيرسم الدكت اللي في الصوره فووووووووووووق
الله يخليك جوبني


----------



## ايمن حسين (6 سبتمبر 2010)

مجهود رائع وعمل مميز 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## lolo2010* (9 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكوور ويعطيك العافيه


----------



## احمد الجميل (10 سبتمبر 2010)

كل سنة وانت طيب
وجميع اعضاء المنتدى الكرام
انت فين يابشمهندس اية الغيبة الطويلة دى
المهم ترجع بالسلامة


----------



## محمد يس (10 سبتمبر 2010)

كل سنة وانت طيب
وجميع اعضاء المنتدى الكرام
عمل ممتاز اكثر الله من امثالك
ربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Ali_haya (12 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا على هذا الجهد الوفير


----------



## محمود سند (13 سبتمبر 2010)

مجهود عظيم جزاك الله كل خير عليه نرجو أن نطمئن على غياب المهندس فؤيد ولعله يكون بخير


----------



## فريد سعيد نماس (13 سبتمبر 2010)

رد

اولا : اين ذهبت يا مهندس فريد سعيد نماس
حيث لاحظت انه بعد تدخل المهندس aabi badri وانت لم تعد الينا
يبدور انه يعرفك جيدا لذلك انت غادرت 

ارجوا ان تعملوا سويا لخدمه الزملاء حيث ان كل منكم يتمتع بمعلومات قيمه
وارجو منكم قبول الانتقادات من بعضكم بدون تحسس او زعل لكي تعم الفائده ولتوصيل المعلومه الصحيحه والدقيقه

ولكم جزيل الشكر


ارجوا من الاخوة الاعزاء عدم افتراض امور غريبه عجيبة فانتم جميعا اصدقائي وانا فتحت موضوع ووضعت فيه الشيئ الكثير .
ولكل شخص الحق في الرد لكن انا لا اتحسس من شيئ 
وايضا لكل شخص طريقته في الاكل والنوم والعمل فلماذا الحساسية 
الحمد لله الخبرات متنوعه وانا وضعت امامكم ما تيسر لي من خبرة لا اكثر ولا اقل 
ان شاء الله في القريب العاجل سوف امطركم ببعض الشيئ الجديد ان شاء الله 
تقبلوا مروري ايها الاعزاء الاجلاء


----------



## سيدحسن1 (14 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم مهندس فريد سعيد 
تحية طيبة وتقدير علي ماقدمته فجزاك الله خير
لي سؤال اتمني من حضرتك تشرح برنامج beat لحساب الجريلات لاني استخدامته في حساب الdifuuser grill
فيخرج نفس القيمة ولكن فس حسابات slot liner girrll لم استطيع اخرج نفس المقاسات اللي حضرتك خرجتها في المثال المحلول وما معني الاختصارات المكتوبة 
وششششششكرا رجار الرد حيث ان تفاعلت مع هذا المثال وايضا كيفية حساب مراوح الfaresh air


----------



## asd2004 (17 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم والله ياجماعه انا عندى مشكله كبيره جدا جدا
ممكن من الاخوات الافاضل نحاول نتواصل بالاميل لمعرفه المشكله الخاصه بالتكييف وبمعنى اضوح خاصه بمستقبلى المهنى ارجو من كاتب المقال والاخوه الافاضل ان نتواصل معى عبر الاميل ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير الاميل 
[email protected]


----------



## marid (28 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا على هذا الجهد


----------



## حيدراكرم (30 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا للجميع


----------



## زهران عبدالستار (21 أكتوبر 2010)

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## mottohotto (21 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
شكر خاص جدا لصاحب الموضوع فقد قرأته من الالف الى اللياء و سوف أقرأه مرات لانها الطريقه الاسهل لشرح التعامل مع المقاولين و مكتب الاستشارى 
من ناحيه عملك الجديد بمجال الصيانه فهو المستقبل الاحسن لان الطلب عليها زاد لكثره المبانى و المصانع و اللتى تحتاج دائما الى صيانه لاطاله العمر و تخفيض التكلفه 
ان شاء الله منتظرين منك المزيد فى مجال المقاولات السابق و الصيانه الحالى 
بالتوفيق


----------



## مستريورك (21 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور جداااااااااااااااا


http://www.sawa24.com/forum


----------



## mayfars (5 يناير 2011)

شكرا ياهندسة


----------



## mayfars (5 يناير 2011)

ربي زدني علما


----------



## عامر المعارج (6 يناير 2011)

سؤال لجميع الاخوة :
هل هناك علاقة بين كمية التبريد وسمك ونوعية معدن الدكت وماهي افضل انواع الدكتات


----------



## nabe (6 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً 
بارك الله فيك وبانتظار المزيد


----------



## fawzii (6 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا 
,,,,عندى مشكلة فى تحميل البرامج الموجودة,,,يظهر لى بعد التحميل عبارة(الرجاء شراء تصريحwinRAR) 
الرجاء الافادة وتوضيح طريقة التحميل,,,,ولكم منى الشكر الجزيل


----------



## mgarziz (24 يناير 2011)

جزاك اللة كل خير
اللة ينورك بصيرتك
الي الامام ياباشمهندس


----------



## eng - mahmoud (24 يناير 2011)

ما شاء الله عليك


----------



## شرطي الهندسة (25 يناير 2011)

ماشاء الله تبارك الله 
موضوع اكثر من رائع , واتمنى لك مزيدا من التوفيق بحياتك العملية والعلمية
مهندس يرفع الراس

تحياتي


----------



## عزو العز (25 يناير 2011)

السيد:فريد سعيد نماس المحترم
معلومات مفيدة وقيمة وانا اشكرك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سفتي انجنير (12 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مشكور اخي على هذه المعلومات القيمة 
انا اعمل في مجال التكيف في الرياض والتبريد وبصراحة استفدت من موضوعك الذي كان اكثر من رائع ونرجو ان تكمل ما بدأته
كما ان موضوعك كان السبب في دخولي المنتدى
واحب ان اضيف بعض المعلومات المتواضعة عللي احقق منها الافادة للجميع


مواصفات أعمال الصاج والتركيبات 
1- تصنيع مجاري الهواء من ألواح الصاج المجلفن المطابقة للمواصفات العالمية smacna ) ) ويكون الصاج ياباني أو سابك . 
2- تصنع مجاري الهواء باستعمال الدسرات و التدكيك وتقوى بطريقة التقفيع (cross broken ) طبقا لأصول الصناعة الفنية المعتمدة .
3- تراعى السماكات القياسية للصاج حسب الجدول التالي

من إلى السماكة
1 بوصة	30بوصة 24جيج
31بوصة	54 بوصة 22جيج
55بوصة	84 بوصة 20 جيج


4- تكون مجاري الهواء مستقيمة وملساء من الداخل.
5- يتم عمل الوصلات بين أجزاء الصاج بحيث تكون محكمة وحسب أصول الصناعة لمنع تسرب الهواء حيث يوضع عند الوصلات مانع للتسرب من أجود الأنواع المعتمدة ويتم عمل اختبار لمنع التسرب عند الضرورة .
6- يتم تفصيل وتركيب جميع الملحقات من دنابر تحكم رئيسية وفرعية لمجاري الهواء حسب أصول الصناعة العالمية . 
•	العزل :
1- يتم عزل مجاري الهواء داخل المبنى بعازل من الصوف الزجاجي المغطى بطبقة من الألمنيوم سماكة (1بوصة) كثافة ( 16كغم/ م3 - 24كجم/م3) ماركة افيكو أو كيمكو أو ما يعادلها حسب توصيات مشرف المشروع .
2- يتم عزل البلونيوم بوكس من الداخل بعازل اسود سماكة (1 بوصة ) و كثافة (24كجم/م3) كذلك 1.5 متر من بعد وحدة التكييف من نفس العازل والبرفوريتيد ( صاج مخرم ) حسب الطلب .
3- يتم عزل مجاري الهواء خارج المبنى بعازل من الصوف الزجاجي المغطى بطبقة من الألمنيوم سماكة ( 2 بوصة ) و كثافة ( 24 كغم/م3 - 48كجم / م3 ) للمركزي و ( 1 بوصة كثافة 24كغم /م3 ) للصحراوي ماركة افيكو أو كيمكو أو ما يعادلها حسب توصيات مشرف المشروع .
4- ويثبت العزل باستعمال أشرطة مسطحة ألمنيوم لاصقة توضع حول المجرى ذات عرض (3بوصة)(aluminium tape ) يلف العازل ميكانيكيا" برباط من البلاستيك على مسافات لا تزيد على 50سم ( duct strape ) .
5- ويتم تغليف الصاج الخارجي بطبقة من الألمنيوم سماكة (aluminium clading 0.5mm ) أو بالقماش المغرى حسب الاتفاق .
•	تعليق الصاج : 
يتم تعليق مجاري الهواء على زوايا مرتكزة على حوامل معدنية مسننة و مجلفنة تركب في الهيكل الخرساني طبقا للأصول الفنية بحي لا تتعارض مع سلامة المبنى الإنشائية ويتم تنسيق ذلك مع مقاول الأعمال الإنشائية

طول البعد الأكبر للمجرى المسافة القصوى بين العلاقات بالمتر أدنى قطر لقضيب التعليق مم
01-32 بوصة
اي 80 سم 3 متر 08 مم
33- 40 بوصة
اي81- 101 سم 2،5متر 10مم
41 – 60 بوصة
اي 102-153سم 2 متر 12مم
اكبر من 60 بوصة	1،8 متر	12مم


5- ويتم تغليف الصاج الخارجي بطبقة من الألمنيوم سماكة (aluminium clading 0.5mm ) أو بالقماش المغرى حسب الاتفاق .
•	تعليق الصاج : 
يتم تعليق مجاري الهواء على زوايا مرتكزة على حوامل معدنية مسننة و مجلفنة تركب في الهيكل الخرساني طبقا للأصول الفنية بحي لا تتعارض مع سلامة المبنى الإنشائية ويتم تنسيق ذلك مع مقاول الأعمال الإنشائية.

ويتم تنسيق مجاري الهواء مع كل من أعمال الكهرباء والصحي وأعمال الجبس بحيث لا يتم تعارض في التركيب مع أي نظام من الأنظمة المركبة . 
•	أعمال مجاري الهواء المرنة ( flexible duct ) : 
تستعمل مجاري الهواء المرنة للربط بين المجرى الفرعي أو الرئيسي مع مجمعات الهواء ( plenum box ) حيث تكون مصنوعة من الفينيل أو الانستول المربوط بمعدن مرن مغطى بصوف زجاجي ويكون من النوعية الممتازة المعتمدة فنية .
•	أعمال مخارج الهواء : 
تصنع مخارج الهواء من الألمنيوم الخاص وتكون صناعة شركة الخليج أو مصنع دانيا أو ما يعادلها وتركب طبقا للمخططات المعتمدة ويزود مخرج الهواء المغذي بدامبر للتحكم 


بكمية الهواء الخارجة للمحافظة على السرعات القياسية المعتمدة التي تحقق التوزيع المتوازن لكميات الهواء إذا احتاج الأمر .
•	تركيب المعدات : 
1-	يتم تركيب المعدات الأرضية وتثبيتها بصفة عامة على قواعد ذات قاطعات مناسبة لأبعاد و أوزان هذه المعدات وتكون جميعها مثبتة على فرشة خرسانية مستوية لا يقل سمكها عن ( 200مم) ذات وسادة من ألفين أو مادة مرنة معتمدة (rubber pad) . بسمك لا يقل عن (1بوصة ) لمنع انتقال اهتزازات الأجهزة أثناء التشغيل إلى المبنى ويتم وصل وحدة التكييف بمجرى الهواء بوصلة مرنة لمنع انتقال الاهتزاز (canfas ) .
2- بالنسبة لجميع المعدات التي تعلق بالأسقف يجب تثبيتها وتحميلها في الهيكل الخراساني للسقف باستخدام قاطعات حديدية ذات مقاسات مناسبة لأبعاد وأوزان هذه المعدات وتدهن بمادة مانعة للصدأ يؤمن تثبيتها في داخل الأسقف الخراسانية بوسائل التثبيت المناسبة طبقا لأصول الصناعة الفنية المعتمدة في مثل هذه الأعمال و توصيات الشركة الصانعة مع مراعاة تركيب مانعات اهتزاز مناسبة عند نقاط التثبيت .
3- تركيب نوابض لمنع الاهتزاز للوحدات الكبيرة (25 طن و ما فوق ) . 
•	في حال تواجد أعمال النحاس لأجهزة الإسبليت المخفي والعادي :
يتم تركيب مواسير نحاس من النوع الجيد حسب توصيات الشركة الصانعة مع أسلاك الكنترول وتكون ضمن المواسير ( pvc ) مستقيمة تربط بين الوحدة الداخلية والخارجية لسهولة الصيانة والإصلاح والتغيير .ويتم عزل مواسير النحاس بعازل حسب توصيات الشركة المصنعة والأصول الفنية .
•	أعمال تصريف المياه :
1- يتم تركيب مواسير صرف مياه التكثيف بالميول المناسبة لإمكان تصريف مياه التكثيف على أن يكون ميل الماسورة (10مم) لكل واحد متر طولي (1/100) وباتجاه نقطة الصرف أو ماسورة التجميع . 
2- يتم تركيب b تراب على شكلu على مخرج صرف مياه التكثيف بوحدة التكييف الداخلية (المبخر ) طبقا لأصول الصناعة الفنية المعتمدة . 
•	الكنترول :
يتم تركيب أجهزة التحكم (الترموستات) على ارتفاع مناسب ويتم التنسيق مع الاستشاري للمشروع 
•	مراحل ما قبل التنفيذ :
1- يتم عمل المخططات التنفيذية التفصيلية لكل أجزاء المشروع ويتم التنسيق مع الاستشاري حول ذلك وثم تقديمها للاعتماد.
2- تقديم عينات للمواد المراد تركيبها قبل البدء بالتنفيذ .و التقديمات تتبع نظام الاستشاري أو المالك . 
3- بعد اعتماد المخططات من قبل المالك والاستشاري واعتماد العينات ، يتم تنفيذ مراحل المشروع 

safety eng


----------



## حيدراكرم (13 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله بالجميع .... ولكن الصور لاتفتح ... نرجو من الأخ فريد سعيد نماس أعادة تنزيل الصور 
مع الشكر الجزيل.


----------



## وائل البرعى (13 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خير ا وإلى الأمام دائما


----------



## الباشا المغربي (3 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموضوع
واتمنى لك تمام الصحه والعافيه
انا محمد من الجمهوريه اليمنيه ارجو منك المساعده فيما يخص مواضيع التكييف وتمديد شبكه الانابيب 
:63:
واكون شاكر لك:11:


----------



## goor20 (3 مارس 2011)

thanx


----------



## eng - mahmoud (3 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## بلاد الرافدين (27 مارس 2011)

مجهود رائع وموضوع مفيد جدا 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## mechanic power (27 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا"


----------



## DIAAELDIN (27 مارس 2011)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع القيم جدا


----------



## Ashraf Naeem (28 مارس 2011)

مجهود رائع ونتمنى الاستمرار


----------



## eng 1989 (30 مارس 2011)

مشكور أخي الكريم


----------



## nofal (30 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ziadzh (30 مارس 2011)

الف الف شكر للمهندس
فريد سعيد نماس

ولكل الأعضاء المشاركين بخبراتهم ومعلوماتهم

يعجز اللسان عن النطق وتعجز الكلمات عن التعبير

دمتم و دام عطاؤكم

الف الف شكر لكم


----------



## altarrah82 (1 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## باسم حميدو (18 أبريل 2011)

والله ربنا يبارك فيك على هذا المجهود العظيم
وسوف اقوم برفع لوحه لجميع التفاصيل التى يمكن ان يحتاجها مهندس التنفيذ علشان يتأكد ان شغله مظبوط ومفيش اى استشارى يتكلم معاه (كلهم اخوتنا وزملائنا فى المهنه انا بتكلم طبعا على المغرورين منهم)


----------



## باسم حميدو (18 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم هذا هو رابط اللوحه ارجو الا هتمام بمراجعهتها لانها مفيده جدا
ولاتنسونى من الدعاء

http://www.4shared.com/photo/R0M_V8Cd/DETAILS.html

اخوكم مهندس باسم
اعمل مهندس تنفيذى فى شركه الاسكندريه للانشاءات - مشروع مدينتى


----------



## احمد بيو (19 أبريل 2011)

موضوع رائع ياريت الاستمرار


----------



## thaeribrahem (20 أبريل 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## yusuf almaktry (21 أبريل 2011)

thanks a million


----------



## drwany (21 أبريل 2011)

Thanks


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (22 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## mohandesmikanika (22 أبريل 2011)

شكرا جزيلا
ارجو المساعده حيث انني في فترة اختبار 3 شهورلاحدى شركات المقاولات في الخليج العربي وخبرتي في مجال صيانة المعدات ولم اعمل من قبل في مجال التكييف
- كيف يتم قراءة design drawing ومراجعتع ال shop
2- كيف يتم عمل ودراسة ال submittal للمواد المستخدمه في التكييف 
ارجو المساعده والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## eng ayman kamal (22 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عامر صلاح عوض (6 مايو 2011)

ربنا يزيدك من نعيمو ياباشمهندس
السلام عليكم ورحمتة الله تعالي وبركاتو بي الجد الفايدة كبيرة وبي الزات انا مبتدئ في المجال داارجو الدعم وارسال مزيد من المعلومات الشيقه
شكراً


----------



## عامر صلاح عوض (6 مايو 2011)

ارجو مدي بي البرامج المستخدمة في هذا المجال مع الشكر


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (7 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
صراحة انت تستأهل التكريم 
بارك الله فيك وزادكم من فضله و علمه
مسيرة عطرة وعطاء متفرد و مستقبل باهر بإذن الله


----------



## kokohamo2003 (7 مايو 2011)

ألف شكر على هذه المعلومات القيمه والمفيده الله يجعله ف ميزان حسناتك ويكثر من أمثالك


----------



## فريد سعيد نماس (12 مايو 2011)

كل الشكر للاخوة الزملاء من جميل الاطراء وحسن الثاء وكرم المشاركات التفاعلية 
مرة اخرى انتظرو المزيد
دمتم ودام الملتقى بخير


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (15 مايو 2011)

الرجاء المساعده
كيف يمكن حساب ابعاد الدكت والفقد في الضغط باستخدام طريقة static regain method


----------



## مهندس الاشغال (16 مايو 2011)

كلمة الgauge المصود بهاسمك الصاج المجلفن المستخدم ويعتمد على عرض الدكت وفى اغلب الاحيان المستخدم هو gauge22 او gauge24


----------



## أبوصاصا (16 مايو 2011)

بداية جيده وارجو المزي فى الدكتات


----------



## md beida (18 مايو 2011)

*جزاك الله كل خير على المجهود الكبير*​


----------



## ثامر المهاجر (18 مايو 2011)

يابش مهندس الله يجازيك عنا كل خير اي والله زيدنا كمان وكمان


----------



## ثامر المهاجر (18 مايو 2011)

يااستاذي انا عندي مقابلة مع شركة في اللعين في مجال مقاولات التكييف والتبريد ومواضيعك انشاء الله تنفعني واحصل عمل


----------



## م/ابومحمد (10 يوليو 2011)

شكراااااااااااا والله معلومات مفيدة الله يوفقك ياباشمهندس


----------



## Mohammed Nassaer (28 ديسمبر 2011)

Gauge ياباشمهندس أحمد هي معنى مقابل لماكات الصاج طبقا ل SMACNA يعنى مثال
سماكة الصاج 0.6 مم تقابل في جداول SMACNA gauge 24 على ما أتذكر وربنا معاك وان شاء الله أحاول ارفع لجميع الزملاء مجلد SMACNA للاستفادة


----------



## ahmad hussen (28 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م م علي الربيعي (29 ديسمبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم ايها الاخ مهندس فريد* 
انا متابع معك واريد الاستفادة من خبرتكم المتميزة في مجال الهندسة والتنفيذ
الى الامام ودمت في رعاية الله وحفظه​


----------



## sd_abs (29 ديسمبر 2011)

نشكرك جزيلا على مجهودك الرائع
وارجو توضيح الامور التاليه اذا امكن
1- ماذا يقصد بال Guage للدكتات وهل يمكن من خلالة تحديد ابعاد الدكت
2- ماهي الاسس التي من خلالها نختار نوع وقياسات الكرلات والدفيوزرات وهل هناك محددات لذلك
3-هل يجب على المصمم اعطاء ابعاد وماصفات الدفيوزرات والكرلات ام هي


----------



## السنوسى منسى (29 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك ياباشمهندس شرح اكثر من رائع بس ياريت تكمل


----------



## م م علي الربيعي (4 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ايها الاخوة جميعاً 
اين انتم الموضوع مفيد وفيه من المواضيع العملية ما لا غنى عنها لكل مهندس تكييف نرجو الاستمرار


----------



## eng_m_hegy (4 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الأخوه الزملاء المهندسين الافاضل أدعوا الله لكم ان يزيدكم من فضله واشكركم على هذا المجهود الرائع فأنا مهندس تنفيذى مازلت فى فترة الاختبار وإستفدت كثيرا من هذا الموضوع والمشاركات زادكم الله ولاحرمكم من عطاءه
السلام عليكم 
اخوكم مهندس محمد حجى


----------



## khatar (4 يناير 2012)

نشكرك جزيلا على مجهودك الرائع


----------



## dataman (5 يناير 2012)

الله يسهل لك المواصلة 

مشكور بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابومنال عباس (9 يناير 2012)

اخى فريد لك التحية والاحترام على المجهود الرايع مثلك


----------



## القلهاتي (9 يناير 2012)

شكرا استاذي


----------



## kokohamo2003 (9 يناير 2012)

*الف شكر يا بشمهندس على الموضوع الممتاز ونرجو منك الاستمرار ودائما للامام ان شاء الله*


----------



## محمد يوسف الكومي (10 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله عنا خير وبرجاء اكمال الموضوع 
ونحن في انتظار الموضيع الاخر


----------



## abdelsalamn (2 مارس 2012)

اسمحولى ان افسر معنى الgauge-هو تعبير عن سماكة الصاج المستخدم وهو يتوقف على عرض الدكت فكلما ذاد عرض الدكت تزيد السماكة.


----------



## abdelsalamn (2 مارس 2012)

*جزالك الله كل خير على هذا المجهود الرائع *


----------



## abdelsalamn (2 مارس 2012)

*جزاك الله خير ياهندسة*


----------



## abdelsalamn (2 مارس 2012)

*جزاك الله كل خير ياهندسة *


----------



## abdelsalamn (2 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا ياباشمهندس


----------



## abdelsalamn (2 مارس 2012)

*جزاك الله ألف خير*


----------



## abdelsalamn (2 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## اية الله محمد (2 مارس 2012)

معلومات مفيدة


----------



## mustafatel (3 مارس 2012)

Thank you for the information


----------



## بكر العشرى (3 مارس 2012)

*جزالك الله كل خير على المجهود الرائع دة وننتظر المزيد من معلوماتك القيمة
*


----------



## الأمين حسن (3 مارس 2012)

نعم جزاك الله خيرا لقد قمت بتحديث معلوماتي معك


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (3 مارس 2012)

شرح رائع بارك الله فيك


----------



## ASHRAF100 (3 مارس 2012)

ممتاززززززززززززززززززززززززززززز


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (3 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم
موضوع يستحق صاحبه التقدير
هل يتبرع زميلنا و يلم الموضوع بالكامل في فايل مرفق ؟


----------



## mech eng2 (3 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً مهندسنا الفريد


----------



## sam_89 (26 ديسمبر 2012)

أكثر من رائع يا بشمهندس​


----------



## طارق العكل (10 فبراير 2013)

*Gauge معناها مقاس الصاج المستخدم يعنى فى مقاس 20 .22 .24 على سبيل المثال وليس الحصر *


----------



## ellite_hap_eng (17 مارس 2013)

مشكووووووووووور


----------



## م/ أحمد عبد المنعم (5 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## hikal007 (5 يونيو 2013)

*جزاكم الله كل خير بشمهندس فريد واستاذنا عبد العاطى*


----------



## فريد سعيد نماس (25 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا جزيلا على الردود


----------



## abdelsalamn (9 مارس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## sharaf911 (9 مارس 2014)

مش عارف اقولك ايه غير ربنا يكرمك ويجعله في ميزان


----------



## يورك (9 مارس 2014)

يا سيدي الله يعطيك العافية 
بس بدنا مشروع تشيللر 
من الأف الى الياء 
وبالتفصيل


----------



## يورك (9 مارس 2014)

المطلوب من المهندسين الافاضل خدمة وهي مشروع تم تنفيذه لمبنى تم استخدام التشيللر فيه
حساب الاحمال 
الحسابات الخاصة بالتوصيلات 
1 - قطر البايبات
2 - حساب الحمل لكل غرفة واختيار المكينة المناسبة لها 
3 - حسابات المضخة 
4 - الصمامات والاكسسوارات المطلوب تركيبها
يعني كل الحسابات المتعلقة بالتشيللر وتوابعه 

وهكذا يعني عايزين من الشباب نقطع عرق الخوف من التشيللر وحساباته ونسيح دمه


----------



## من ميت عفيف (11 مارس 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا ورزقكم الجنه


----------



## Tariq Y. Shehadeh (27 أكتوبر 2014)

أخ "يورك":
فعلا سيكون من الرائع و المفيد جدا لمهندسي التكييف


----------



## bagan (29 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير وعسا ان يكون غيابك خير


----------



## كاسر (4 مارس 2016)

موضوع قيم 

يستحق الاشادة والمدارسة بين الحين والحين

أنصح به نفسي وزملائي المهندسين الجدد


----------



## Mohamed A A (9 يونيو 2016)

انتا فين يا باشا


----------



## eng.hamadaa (16 يونيو 2016)

اخي العزيز بشمهندس فريد ياريت لو تقوم باعادة رفع برنامج 
ارجو منك ان تقوم باعاده رفع برنامج حساب ابعاد الجرلات والدفيوزرات وكذلك حساب ابعاد الدكت بروابط مباشرة لعدم توفرها من الروابط التي قمت برفعها سابقا وجزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## M.S.A.A (25 يونيو 2016)

مشكوررررررر


----------



## boughandora (15 يوليو 2016)

*التعليق على المواضيع*

السلام عليكم
أخي العزيز اشكرك على هذه البداية الأكثر من رائعة ، والتي لو أكتملت لكان يرجى منها الخير الكثير، ولكن ؟
أظن أن بعض المشاركات كان لها الأثر السلبي على الموضوع ولربما كان لها اثر سلبيا على مدى تفاعلك ورغبتك في اتمام الموضوع ، ما اتمناه وأرجوه في هذا الموقع الكريم أن ننتظر حتى تتبلور الفكرة ويكتمل الموضوع وتتضح الرؤية ، ومن ثم نبدأ بطرح ما شئنا من أسئلة وكأنها حلقة مناقشة او سيمنيار، وما لاحظتة في كثير من المواضيع أن ينجرف الكاتب وراء الأسئلة وينحرف مساره عن الفكرة الأساسية وتكون النتيجة ضياع الموضوع حيث أن كثير منها لم تصل الى نهاية ، أرجو تفهم وجهة نظري من كل المشاركين ، كما اتمنى من سيادتك اتمام ما بدأتة ، ولك مني خالص الشكر والتقدير


----------



## zakarya ahmad (10 فبراير 2017)

نشكركم على معلوماتكم القيمة


----------



## mujahedjo (13 فبراير 2017)

الله يجزيك كل خير


----------

